# watch this video



## bigsampson (Mar 4, 2005)

Chick at the bottom of the page and veiw his workout.

http://www.marunde-muscle.com/sarge98repsquat.html


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 4, 2005)

gotta be a member.......and i'm too lazy to join..lol


----------



## bigsampson (Mar 4, 2005)

My bad bro I copyied the wrong one LMAO


----------



## tee (Mar 4, 2005)

Its still downloading but he's still cranking out reps.


----------

